# A moment of clarity



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

After a couple of weeks being without a sprung lever machine, I have been trying to work out how to get the absolute best out of my beautiful little la pavoni professional.

View attachment 3225


After playing with temperature and beans and applied pressure bottom portafilters I came to one conclusion..........

Pair it with one of these.......

View attachment 3226


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You want a drum roll?


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Oooh tasty,VIDEO VIDEO VIDEO


----------



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

Dave I'm disappointed I'd have thought you'd pair the pavoni with something bigger!


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

which grinder is that? it looks cool. like something that iron man lost from his suit


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

rmcgandara http://www.chriscoffee.com/Compak_K10_Fresh_Espresso_Grinder_p/k10freshg.htm


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i do like the K10 fresh.. it would be my titan grinder of choice


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

How does the Compak compare to the Mthyos.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

iroko said:


> How does the Compak compare to the Mthyos.


Check the londinium site he is selling the k10 , bella the mythos


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bb will be selling both


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Looks like a lovely grinder! How does it compare to a robur-e (and mythos)?


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

But which one is better?, or are they as good as each other.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Early days yet folks but grind consistency is fab even on unseasoned burrs, better than the mythos k30, royal, kony and roburs that I have had the pleasure of owning and using. It is simple to use and has great functions will do a much more in depth review.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

That looks fantastic Dave... Would be interested in hearing your views!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

For those of you that are interested here is a video of the beast in action


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow, that was like a space ship.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Bit slow that K10









Haha! Nice, look forward to more details once you've ploughed through some more beans.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

I need one of those in my life!


----------

